# Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld



## deni2600 (2. August 2009)

*Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Das ist mein CPU Lüfter und unten der kleine Lüfter ist ein hilfsmitel um die warme Luft zum Netzteil zu befördern und das Netzteil bringt die Luft raus DSC00019.JPG DSC00018.JPG 
Was kann man noch für 30Euro machen?


----------



## P4D (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Naja, mit zusätzlichen Lüftern.
Die Platzverhältnisse sehen nicht so toll aus, aber entweder vorne und hinten oder oben und unten jeweils einen 120er Lüfter einbauen, damit ein Luftsrtrom in eine der beiden Richtungen entsteht.
Kleiner Tipp: Eine CD geht zum Anzeichnen für das 120er Loch prima.


----------



## Erzbaron (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Hast du denn zur Zeit irgendwelche Probleme? Die Hardware sieht schon älter aus (AGP Grafik?) ...


----------



## deni2600 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ich habe vorne schon 2120er Lüfter aber er wird trotzdem zu warm Cortemp zeigt eine CPU wärme von 66-72C an und ich habe einen Intel pentium4 Prozessor der core speed ligt bei 3065.7MHz und ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 2400 Aber für 30Euro pro monat was kann man da machen? Das erste bild ist der erste 120er Lüfter das zweite der zweite 120er Lüfter DSC00021.JPG DSC00023.JPG DSC00024.JPG DSC00025.JPG


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Nen besseren CPU-Kühler kaufen ...


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

kabel ordentlich verlegen und flach legen, vorne einen 120er der luft ansaugt und hinten einen 120er der absaugt, und auf jeden fall des komische cpu ding entfernen.


----------



## tobi757 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Hab nochmal überlegt... Säge doch 2 Löcher in das Seitenteil und packe da 2x120mm Lüfter rein


----------



## ole88 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

oder so die dann schön drauf pusten und des nt saugt dann ab und des wär auch nich schlecht


----------



## deni2600 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

und das gibts für 30Euro? Den mehr habe ich gerade nich


----------



## norse (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

sägen kostet doch nichts 

in loch ins seitenteil und ein loch ins heck würde ihc machen, damit hinten die luft rausgesaugt wird, denn luft kommt ordentlich rein,staut sich dort doch nach draußen gelangt sie nur schlecht in dem gehäuse.

gute leise Lüfter gibts schon für 10€

und die Kabel ordentlich verlgen, das hilft!

und ein relativ guter CPU Kühler für dein Prozi kostet ja nicht die welt


----------



## Fabian (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Hinten im Gehäuse würde ich ein Loch für einen Lüfter schneiden,am besten wenn es passt einen 120mm Lüfter.
Dann kaufst du dir einen üfter und schraubst den daran,sodass er die Luft AUS dem Gehäuse heraus befördert.
Ein besserer CPU Kühler würde dann auch noch Sinn machen
Aber vor dem Sägen bitte die Hardware ausbauen.


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*



Fabian schrieb:


> Hinten im Gehäuse würde ich ein Loch für einen Lüfter schneiden,am besten wenn es passt einen 120mm Lüfter.
> Dann kaufst du dir einen üfter und schraubst den daran,sodass er die Luft AUS dem Gehäuse heraus befördert.
> Ein besserer CPU Kühler würde dann auch noch Sinn machen
> Aber vor dem Sägen bitte die Hardware ausbauen.



Ist wohl die beste Loesung.


----------



## deni2600 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ja ich habe in ein seitenteil merere löcher gebort und erien lüfter reingesetzt aber ich konte es nicht säge den das material ist zu hart und was für ein CPU Lüfter oder Küler empelt ihr für 30Euro


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

ich habe den Lüfter am seitenloch umgedret so das er die Warme Luft raus holt  und jetzt kanackt es ganz komish


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

ic weis nich das knacken macht mich nachdenklich


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

knacken? lol von wo denn? von der seitenwand? oder innendrin? auf jeden fall würd ichs ignorieren vielleicht den lüfter die schrauben ein tick lockerer machen


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

des kommt von inen drin zeit dem ich den Lüfter umgedert hab das er die luft raus holt


----------



## Fabian (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Dieses "knacken" dürfte das Lüfterlager sein.
Womit hast du das Sägen denn versucht?
Denn selbst der beste Kühler bringt nix wenn er keine Frischluft bekommt....

Edit:Ist der Lüfter im Seitenteil auf höhe des CPU Kühlers?
Dann muss der Lüfter so das er REIN fördert,dann hat der Kühler mehr Frischluft.


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

und der cpu lüfter ansaugend logischerweise dann


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Knacken?
Ich tippe mal auf Luftverwirbelungen.


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

ich habe es mit der flex und ner eisensäge versucht
und ich habe den Lüfter deshalb umgedert damit er die warme luft raus holt


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Das ne Flex da nicht durchkommt.
Aus was ist denn das Seitenteil bitte.


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

soviel ich weis aus einem alu-stahl mix und das hat mir das flex segeblatt kaputgemacht


----------



## tobi757 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Hast du vllt. ein Schleifblatt genommen ?


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

für was ich habe ein sägeblatt zum stahlschneiden benutzt


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Dann müsste das aber gehen.


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

des ging aber nich un im Tower ist es über 72C warm hinten kann ich keinen Lüfter einbauen


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ich habe vorne schon 2120er Lüfter aber er wird trotzdem zu warm Cortemp zeigt eine CPU wärme von 66-72C an und ich habe einen Intel pentium4 Prozessor der core speed ligt bei 3065.7MHz und ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 2400 Aber für 30Euro pro monat was kann man da machen? Das erste bild ist der erste 120er Lüfter das zweite der zweite 120er Lüfter 
das sind die einzigen lüfter die ich montiren konnteDSC00018.JPG DSC00019.JPG DSC00021.JPG DSC00023.JPG


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Also 120er sind das aber nicht, ich denke eher das sind 80er Lüfter.
btw: Ist diese Temp für den Prozessor eh normal, der heizt wie ne Sau. 
Ein Lüfter der Luft hinten rausbläst wär was.


----------



## deni2600 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

aber laut pcgh dürfte er nur 60-68C haben


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ja die PCGH schreibt viel. 
Ich hatte auch mal nen P4, der wurde auch immer so heiß^^


----------



## tobi757 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Was  ist denn wenn der ohne Seitenteil läuft ?


----------



## phil2611 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ich bin der Freund vom deni, ich kann alles nur bestätigen. Hab es selbst gesehn das des ding so heiß wird

Achja, die Graka die is von mir die ich vorher drin hatte. Glaub das is ne MSI, da die MSI genau so aussieht wie meine, die ich ihm reingebaut hab. MSI RX2400PRO-TD256EH, Radeon HD 2400 Pro, 256MB DDR2, VGA, DVI, TV-out, PCIe (V110-050R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bloß hat meine noch en 50mm Lüfter drauf, statt die ganzen riffel(wie nennt man das eigentlich )
Hab ihm jetz noch meinen alten Gehäuselüfter gegeben(80mm) ich sag euch der bläst wie sau
Sein CPU-Lüfter is ein Coolermaster, der müsste eigentlich für seine Zwecke langen. Er hat im mom kaum Kohle wie er schon gesagt hat.

@ Erzbaron: Es is ne PCI-E graka.


----------



## deni2600 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

aauf der grafickkarte is auch ein 50mm lüfter


----------



## phil2611 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

hab ich doch gesagt^^


----------



## deni2600 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

sry mein fehler


----------



## DonVotz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

kauf dir von coolermaster das centreniun kostet nur 69,90 und fast überrall sind luft löcher ist echt gut.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Denke mal am beszten wär n neues gehäuse mit nem guten Luft konzept.
Das Xigmatek Midgard is sehr luftig ^^ und kostet nur 60€. gibts auch in bundels mit lüftern und kühlern.
Schaut mal bei caseking vorbei.
Sonst nochmal versuchen n loch ins seiten teil zu machen und n lüfter drauf packen.
oder bisschen extremer und seiten teilauf und ventilator davor xD.
Nein mal ernst n neues gehäuse würde sich auf jedenfall auszahlen.
vllt bisschen warten und sparen und so lange das gehäuse offen lassen.
wie sind den die Temps wenn der offen is?

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Sehr luftig heißt nicht gleich gut. 
Wenn an jeder Ecke 1000 Lüftlöcher sind, ist ein Airflow im Case nicht möglich. Da kann er die Hardware auch auf seinen Tisch nageln und hat wahrscheinlich bessere Temps.


----------



## -NTB- (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sehr luftig heißt nicht gleich gut.
> Wenn an jeder Ecke 1000 Lüftlöcher sind, ist ein Airflow im Case nicht möglich. Da kann er die Hardware auch auf seinen Tisch nageln und hat wahrscheinlich bessere Temps.




na dann würde ich mie lieber dieses kaufen

Antec Skeleton: Open-Air-Gehäuse


----------



## Xylezz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard "Warlord Edition"

Das habe ich in Benutzung 

Schön leise , sieht gut aus(besonders wenn du n Window im Seitenteil reinbaust oder das extra Seitenteil für 17 Euro dazu bestellst)

Und die Kühlung ist der Hammer 

MfG Xy


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Hat dank 5 Mrd Löchern in den Seitenteilen aber auch keinen ordentlichen Airflow^^


----------



## Xylezz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Doch hat es  Man muss nur die Lüfter ordentlich anordnen. Der Airflow wird ja nicht durch ein Mesh zerstört 0o Das ist purer Schwachsinn 

€dit:Habe gerade nur um es zu testen nochmal eine Schicht von nem Taschentuch ans Luftloch in der Seite gehalten(hab das Window Seitenteil), es ist fast 0 Luftzug vorhanden, von wegen kein guter Airflow


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Nein aber durch Lüftlöcher im Seitenteil.
Der Luft kannst du nämlich schlecht sagen geh bitte nicht am Seitenteil rein, sondern vorne. 
Der größere Schwachsinn ist es das manche Leute meinen einen Airflow zerstört man wenn man die Kabel unordentlich verlegt hat. Das sieht nur schei*e aus, ist aber der luft recht egal, die bleibt sowieso eher bei den übergroßen GraKas hängen.


----------



## Xrais (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*


----------



## Xylezz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Wenn du in der Front einen Lüfter hast kommt da um einiges eher Luft rein als das ganz bischen durchs Seitenteil  Vllt solltest du erst nachlesen denn sogar in der Standard Variante hat das Midgard einen Lüfter in der Front 

Ich habe sowieso noch zusätzlich einen zweiten Lüfter(einen 140mm XLF) in die Front gebastelt

MfG Xy


----------



## Xrais (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

die temperatur ist vollkommen normal für einen pentium 4,,das kann man nicht mit einem i7 vergleichen ,,, oder machs wie ich am arbeits pc


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Also wenn heutzutage ein Case keine Möglichkeit hat in der Front einen Lüfter zu installieren (80er gelten nicht als Lüfter ), denn Hersteller würde ich verklagen.


----------



## Xylezz (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ja aber dann behaupte doch nicht das popelige Lochblech in der Seite würde den ganzen Airflow zerstören 0o

Das ist echt purer Humbug ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Nein ist es nicht. 
Der normale Airflow geht von vorne nach hinten. Wenn im Seitenteil jetzt viele Luftlöcher sind dann strömt die Luft, die der Lüfter hinten rauszieht, nicht nur aus dem Case raus, sondern wird auch durch die Luftlöcher angesogen.
Und da brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen das habe ich mit meinem CM690 selber ausprobiert.


----------



## deni2600 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ich wolt mir vieleicht dieses gehäuse holen Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-333-KKN1-GP - black


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*



deni2600 schrieb:


> Ich wolt mir vieleicht dieses gehäuse holen Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Alle Cooler Master Gehäuse » Cooler Master Elite RC-333-KKN1-GP - black




Das ist schon ok. Ich habe den Vorgänger hier und der ist recht ordentlich.


----------



## Nike334 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht.
> Der normale Airflow geht von vorne nach hinten. Wenn im Seitenteil jetzt viele Luftlöcher sind dann strömt die Luft, die der Lüfter hinten rauszieht, nicht nur aus dem Case raus, sondern wird auch durch die Luftlöcher angesogen.
> Und da brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen das habe ich mit meinem CM690 selber ausprobiert.



Wenn man mehr Lüfter für den Einlass der Luft einbaut, als Lüfter für den Auslass, dann wird wegen dem Überdruck keine Luft angesaugt und auch kein Airflow zerstört, sehe ich das richtig?


Ich hab das Midgard auch, und die Seitenwand nicht mit Lüftern gespickt. Nur einmal zum Test, hat aber nicht viel gebracht^^ Kommt eh bald ein Window rein.

mfg


----------



## deni2600 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Ich habe schon dafür gesorgt das es so is


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

@Nike334
Ja dann schon, dann wird die Luft einfach an allen Ritzen rausgedrückt.


----------



## Fr0stbeule (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Warme Luft muss raus, kühle Luft muss rein. Auf Bohren kein Bock ?

Ganz einfache Antwort von Lian Li...

*Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler*


*Lian Li BS-09B schwarz externer PCI Slot-Kühler*


----------



## -NTB- (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*



Fr0stbeule schrieb:


> Warme Luft muss raus, kühle Luft muss rein. Auf Bohren kein Bock ?
> 
> Ganz einfache Antwort von Lian Li...
> 
> ...



oder nen alten haarfön lüfter aufe cpu schnallen


----------



## deni2600 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

und was würde das für nen unterschied machen?


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Wenig bis gar keinen.
Das Ding macht mehr Krach als das es nutzt.


----------



## deni2600 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

denk ich auch


----------



## deni2600 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Aber warum soll ich einen Fönlüfter nemen ich weis nich was das bringen soll


----------



## Xylezz (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

Das war sarkastisch gemeint....


----------



## deni2600 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Wie kann man mehr warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse holen und das Für wenig Geld*

aso ok


----------

